# Gypsy is not eating after being spayed



## draaku (Jan 30, 2008)

We got her spayed Monday. On Tuesday morning she ate a small amount of a mixture of white rice and nutro natural lamb and rice dog food, but after that she has not eaten anything except a couple of treats. The vet said she may still be under the effect of the anesthesia and to wait until Friday before taking her back, I'm just a little concerned she is not going to eat the Nutro Natural, Lamb and Rice dog food. She is 11 month old and we got her from the pound who said they were feeding her Purina Pro. Has anyone been through this? or am I over reacting


----------



## galadybug (Dec 15, 2005)

Hi. Welcome to the forum. 

My Lady also would not eat after spaying. My vet told me to give her honey. If she won't lick it just put some on her tongue. After a little honey, Lady started back eating. Of course her "Mom" also held the bowl with her favorite food and rubbed her while she ate! 

Hope this idea works for you too.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

It is probably just because of the surgery. I would give her a little more time. Any changes in food should be made gradually to help prevent belly upset.


----------



## draaku (Jan 30, 2008)

Can you tell me how much honey we should try? Isnt odd she will eat treats but not her food?

thank you


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I wouldn't try honey, it has too much sugar and can cause diahhrea.

I would take out the kibble and put some chicken in with the rice, or a nice lean broth. If she has chicken allergry or something then you need to go buy some lamb. 

Raya doesn't like rice, so if I have to do a bland diet for her it is potato not rice.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Not sure what the honey was about? To stimulate the appetite or so that they have some energy?

Try cooking some chicken or hamburger and mixing it with the rice and a little chicken broth. You also add sweet potatoes. You can also try Merrick canned food. 

The spay is a major surgery but most dogs usually bounce back in a day. Was she a good eater before the surgery? Is she acting normally otherwise?

You do want to get her eating because her body needs fuel to help with healing!


----------



## draaku (Jan 30, 2008)

Well my wife called me after I sent her this thread. She had a little bit of some cooked chicken, she said she cut up a few small pieces and mixed it with the lamb and rice dog food. Gypsy gobbled it right up. So hopefully this will continue. Thank you so much for all the suggestions. Is it true GSD are finicky eaters? Will we have to cook chicken for her forever?

She has lots of energy and is acting normal. She is drinking water and we take her out to pee, she plays and sleeps all night with her brothers no prob.


----------

